# Fourways Vape meet - 8 April : cheerleaders!



## shaunnadan

Hey everyone ! 

So I promised that this weeks fourways meet will be awesome and what other venue can compete with hooters .... Cheerleaders !!!! 

So similar arrangements as last week, reservation (which was confirmed) is made for 7pm under the name Shaun and they willing to offer us a nice table in the outside area . Please reply to the thread so I can track how many people are attending 

Just to help with those suffering from FOMO I've attached a pic of the event that will be happening tomorrow ... 

See you guys there

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Go away!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

I'm in! Gonna have to be some awesome cheerleaders to compare with those wings though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

And for those that can't make it tomorrow then next week we having a Vape meet when greg (@n0ugh7_zw) is in town. 

http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/Greg-is-coming-to-town-!.10436/


----------



## Rob Fisher

@shaunnadan just remember all this FOMO you are causing... you will pay for it at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Dont worry @Rob Fisher 
At Vapecon time, we will make up for it, good and proper

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BigAnt

Rob Fisher said:


> @shaunnadan just remember all this FOMO you are causing... you will pay for it at VapeCon!


Cheerleaders is 1km down the road from Vapecon after party

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Rob Fisher said:


> @shaunnadan just remember all this FOMO you are causing... you will pay for it at VapeCon!



Starting to make me a bit worried .... Maybe I need to plan a kzn Vape meet soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BigAnt

@shaunnadan tentative yes for me but will confirm tomorrow lunchtime


----------



## shaunnadan

BigAnt said:


> @shaunnadan tentative yes for me but will confirm tomorrow lunchtime



Cool stuff


----------



## Rob Fisher

shaunnadan said:


> Starting to make me a bit worried .... Maybe I need to plan a kzn Vape meet soon



Yes great idea! That will give you lots of credit!


----------



## shaunnadan

Silver said:


> Dont worry @Rob Fisher
> At Vapecon time, we will make up for it, good and proper



I'm hoping this isn't code for " gang up on shaun at vapecon " Hahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

shaunnadan said:


> I'm hoping this isn't code for " gang up on shaun at vapecon " Hahahahaha



Not at all @shaunnadan. Lol

Just saying that when Rob comes up for Vapecon, he wont need to have FOMO for a very long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Not at all @shaunnadan. Lol
> 
> Just saying that when Rob comes up for Vapecon, he wont need to have FOMO for a very long time.



No it's means we are gonna gang up on @shaunnadan and make him pay for all this FOMO pain and anguish he is causing!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## FireFly

Need to skip this one chaps.
I am pulling a double Shift today... (Wednesday) Go Live Looming... (pe, these IT Types)
Fourways meet needs to be in fourways no ?  Just saying
I stay on the Woes Rand and going East Is Damn Far (for someone that works from home anyway) LOL


----------



## Dr Phil

Me n my chick will be attending tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Sigh...working tonight. Will be vaping at work while you guys vape at a meet. So unfair!


----------



## zadiac

dr phil said:


> Me n my chick will be attending tonight



You bringing a chicken to a vape meet?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dr Phil

Hahahah Ya she vapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Flying back to joburg at lunch time . See you tonight

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BigAnt

I wont make it tonight... working. With this rainy weather it should be a wet and wild bikini wednesday.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan

So just confirmed with the venue now. 

They have reserved a section inside for us and don't mind the clouds we plan on making. 

It's on the left of the fireplace, big red couch with tables pushed together. 

Reservation for shaun


----------



## Silver

Pics or it didnt happen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Ok then @shaunnadan 

Then it didnt happen

Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

